# Devils Lake Fishing Report - Ed's Bait 6/27



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye fishing continues to be quite good on Devils Lake. . The fish appear to be
moving deeper, but most all presentations are working. Anglers are pitching cranks
such as #5 or #7 jointed and regular shad raps into the openings of weed beds;
jigging the trees and edges of tree lines with plain jig or slip bobber rigs tipped
with leeches and crawlers; and anglers are trolling the deeper flats and rocky
points with cranks or bottom bouncers with spinners. Smaller cranks trolled behind
lead core have had better success than the larger cranks. For cranks try shad raps,
jointed shads, wally divers, little rippers, and rip shads. Best areas continue to
be Pelican, the trees at the Mauvee and the gap, Holy Bay, Old Mil & New Mill, the
Fort Totten area, the north ends of Six Mile and Creel Bay, Penny Bay, Skadsen's
Bay, and Black Tiger Bay. Pike appear to be moving a bit deeper as well. While
many are still being caught cranking in the shallows, the larger pike are being
caught on deeper running cranks or bottom bouncers with spinners. White bass
fishing remains fairly hit and miss. Some fish are being caught in the north end of
Creel, along Hwy 57' & Hwy 20, and in Penny and Skadsens Bay. We wish to welcome
all anglers fishing the Devils Lake Chamber Tournament this weekend. Good Luck and
Good Fishing!!!


----------

